# Neue Gabel fürs Slayer oder Z1 FR SL überholen?



## hemig (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

die Gabel Marzocchi Z1 FR SL an meinem 2003er Slayer (erst drei Jahre in Benutzung) hat inzwischen ziemlich Spiel und spricht sehr schlecht an.
Ich überlege nun ob ich die Gabel noch einmal überholen lasse oder sie gleich gegen ein etwas älteres Modell austausche. Zerlegen würde ich die Gabel selbst, nur den Buchsentausch müsste ich, mangels Spezialwerkzeug, machen lassen. Wobei ich hier noch auf der Suchen nach einer ordentlich arbeitende Werkstatt bin. Von CosmicSports habe ich hier nicht wirklich viel Gutes gelesen...
Hat jemand eine Idee? Welche Gabel würdet Ihr für das old Slayer  empfehlen? Wenn die Geometrie stimmt würden mir auch 120mm genügen.

Grüsse und vielen Dank,

Holger


----------



## Schwarzwald (30. Juli 2007)

Schau mal im Old Slyaer Thread - habe da gerade meine gute Erfahrung mit der Revelation gepostet.
Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (19. August 2007)

Hallo Schwarzwald,

vielen Dank noch einmal für den Tipp! Ich habe meine olle Gabel gestern gegen eine Revelation U-turn getauscht. Bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Grüsse,

hemig


----------

